# "Free" laundry detergent for hunting?



## carl1191 (Dec 20, 2009)

I have used Arm and Hammer scent free and dye free before. I would just read the label to see if their are any UV brighteners, that's what you need to avoid. It is much cheaper to buy it this way than to buy detergent specifically targeting hunters.


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

That is the brand that the little lady has in the laundry room right now, and the one I was asking about. Even though it says it is perfume and dye free the ingredients say it contains soil anti-redeposition agents and optical brighteners. 
Not sure about the first ingredient, but I googled optical brighteners and it said it was a chemical that stayed on the fabric after the washing process. I think I'm going to pass on this idea! I'll just get the hunting wash :thumbs_do


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

I would just pick up a box of baking soda if I were you. It does the same thing as the "hunting" laundry detergent and has no scent or dyes.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

All these threads on washing clothes? You guys should have had them washed and in bags with natural scents long ago. Just saying.


----------



## jagerace (Sep 22, 2006)

It still contains brightners. I would go with what the others said and use baking soda.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

MOC said:


> I would just pick up a box of baking soda if I were you. It does the same thing as the "hunting" laundry detergent and has no scent or dyes.


Best cleaner and deodorizer on the market. Why use anything else?


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm sold on the baking soda. Thanks


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

I wash all my inner garments with tide free(it does have the UV brighteners). And all my regular clothes too during hunting season. That way anything I wear, underware, tee shirts, jeans....is already relatively scent free. My outer hunting clothes I use the expensive hunting products laundry soap.


----------



## brirute (Oct 15, 2006)

Here is some reading that pertains to this topic.

http://www.vandenberg.af.mil/news/st...p?id=123065881

http://www.give2thetroops.org/laundry.htm

I used the All brand, free and clear last year with good results. I figure if it is good enough for the troops then it is fine for deer hunting!!!


----------



## Flatire (Mar 15, 2009)

i use arm and hammer


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

For all the money people spend on bows, camo and equipment it is funny that people get concerned on an extra $20 for a quality scent eliminating detergent for a whole season.


----------



## skinner66 (Jun 5, 2010)

AR&BOW said:


> For all the money people spend on bows, camo and equipment it is funny that people get concerned on an extra $20 for a quality scent eliminating detergent for a whole season.


thats what i think:thumbs_up


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Make your own....

1 ¼ cup Borax (20 Mule Team is perfect)
1 ¼ cup washing soda (not baking soda)
1 bar of Hunters Specialty bar soap (green stuff)

Grate the bar of soap into ½ gal boiling water in a 1 gallon pot (add slowly) stir until completely dissolved (this may take a while)

Pour mixture into 5 gal bucket
Add 3 ½ gallons of hot/warm water

Make sure any “chunks” of soap are fully dissolved

Add borax & washing soda

(you can add 1 cup of baking soda if you desire, I have not tested this and....well......it could screw stuff up!!)

Stir until well mixed (stir from the bottom as the borax/washing soda tends to settle)

Wait 24 hrs (Don’t cheat!!)

If there is a “scum on top after 24 hrs, mix well again and let sit for 24 hrs

Now you will have 4 gallons of a gel like soap. (don’t worry if it’s “watery”)

You may want to experiment using between ½ cup and 1 cup.

This is a scent free, no brighteners added laundry soap that costs...$6 to make.
If you buy the bar soap when WalMart puts it on sale it becomes REEEEAALLLLL cheap.


The real secret for clean clothes (this goes for commercial detergent also) is to add water to machine, add soap, let machine run for a few minutes to mix the soap well, add clothes, let sit for 20-30 minutes, then start from the beginning of the wash cycle (don’t add any more water) and run the load as usual.

This is a bit of trouble but will ensure clean clothes.

Or, you can just run as normal. You will need the full 1 cup for this method.

This is a LOW SUDSING FORMULA that's good for 80-100 loads.

This is an incredible cheap formula that works as well as the expensive commercial detergents.

If you are going to use a commercial soap I suggest the Atsko Sports Wash.

IMO it’s the best of all the commercial laundry products for bowhunters.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Interesting. I found a recipe using FELS-NAPTHA soap instead of the scent free Hunters Specialty soap that is very similar to what you just posted. It says you can make 576 loads of laundry for $11.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

skynight said:


> Interesting. I found a recipe using FELS-NAPTHA soap instead of the scent free Hunters Specialty soap that is very similar to what you just posted. It says you can make 576 loads of laundry for $11.


Got a link?


----------



## jesseo (Feb 16, 2009)

AR&BOW said:


> For all the money people spend on bows, camo and equipment it is funny that people get concerned on an extra $20 for a quality scent eliminating detergent for a whole season.


Thirded.

I have always felt that same way about people who drop a grand on a computer, then whine about paying more than 15 bucks for a decent surge protector.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Twitch said:


> Got a link?


No, it was actually printed on paper. But I might get motivated and retype or scan it here.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

AR&BOW said:


> For all the money people spend on bows, camo and equipment it is funny that people get concerned on an extra $20 for a quality scent eliminating detergent for a whole season.


It's not that some of us are cheap or trying to skimp, it's just that there's no added value when you buy the "quality scent eliminating detergent" - it does nothing that arm and hammer doesn't already do.


----------



## mnguy152 (Jan 4, 2007)

Well this what i do. At the end of the season when the stores have all there stuff on clearance thats when I stock up on my stuff I was getting hunters spec. for about 2 bottle and the end of the year and the bar soap for a bout a buck. I do this with hunting clothes too. Unless i really need someting I will buy it but normally I have enough for the year.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I have used baking soda for years & it has worked great.:thumbs_up*


----------



## three bucks (Aug 5, 2010)

Are there any cheap no scent bar sops we can use in place of 
Hunters Specialty bar soap? Has anyone tried to make scent free bar soap?


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

MOC said:


> It's not that some of us are cheap or trying to skimp, it's just that there's no added value when you buy the "quality scent eliminating detergent" - it does nothing that arm and hammer doesn't already do.


A&H may be scent free, but it is not scent eliminating and could thus leave some scent behind. . . . theoretically speaking. It also has UV brighteners so that is out for me.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

The claim is no brighteners or fragrances:

Step 1: Finely grate approximately 1/3 bar of FELS-NAPTHA bar soap and put it in a sauce pan with six cups of hot (not boiling) water. Keep hot and stir until soap melts.

Step 2: Add 1/2 cup BORAX laundry booster and one half cup of WASHING SODA to sauce pan. Stir until dissolved.

Step 3: Add four cups of hot water into bucket (two gallon minimum), then add soap mixture. Stir briefly to mix.

Step 4: Add 22 additional cups (1 gal, 6 cups) of room temperature water. Stir to mix and let stand for 24 hours or so. Contents should gel.

Use 1/2 cup of final product per standard load.

If it doesn't gel, it will still work fine. Store in closed container or the water will evaporate out of the mix.


I have no idea if this works. But darn cheap.


----------



## bettacreek (Aug 23, 2010)

If anyone knows of anyone who makes their own lye soaps, ask them to make some unscented soap. They won't have all of the added junk that commercial soaps use. You can use the unscented soap to make your own laundry detergent, shampoo and body soap. This is only my second year of hunting, but I'm doing research on it. I make my own soaps and plan to make my own hunting soap.


----------



## bettacreek (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh, and don't add baking soda to the homemade laundry detergents. I've never tried it, but've heard from others who have that it'll solidify your detergent. Use the baking soda dry in addition to the detergent, or mix it up in a seperate jug with water.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

-$900 bow;
-$400 for release, sights, stabilizer, and rest;
-$120 for dozen arrows;
-$40 for three broad heads;
-Untold $ spent on trailcams, rangefinders, treestands, ATV's, etc., etc.;
-Being so frugal you make your own laundry detergent, saving $8.........
PRICELESS!!!!!!


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

Hunter Dave said:


> -$900 bow;
> -$400 for release, sights, stabilizer, and rest;
> -$120 for dozen arrows;
> -$40 for three broad heads;
> ...


uh-huh:wink:


----------



## bettacreek (Aug 23, 2010)

If you can save money and get the same results, why not? You wouldn't just throw an extra $20 on the counter, just because you spent so much on something else, so why not lose an extra $20 just for craps 'n' giggles. Seems silly not to save the extra money. Then again, I'm raising two toddlers on my own, and although I'm spending the money on bows and equipment, I still think about costs. Maybe other people are in a similar boat, where if they don't have to dish out extra cash, then why should they?


----------



## three bucks (Aug 5, 2010)

Hunter Dave said:


> -$900 bow;
> -$400 for release, sights, stabilizer, and rest;
> -$120 for dozen arrows;
> -$40 for three broad heads;
> ...


Maybe if i save that $8 again and again, I can buy that $900 bow.


----------



## slagtown_dfa (Feb 5, 2010)

i use the ALL brand free and clear its what the wife uses year round due to her skin allergies, so i go ahead and use it on my hunting clothes never had any trouble


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

This is not directed to any particular poster.
How does anyone know FOR SURE that any particular hunting method or use of scent elimination really works?
Some will say that they have had deer directly down wind without detection.
Maybe the wind (where the deer were) was doing something unexpected?
Unless you are hunting on a ridge top or extremely flat terrain you can't really tell exactly what the wind is doing 60yds away even if you have a buddy in that position because 30 yards away there might be a unknown thermal.
How do you know that there weren't other deer out of sight that did detect you?
I've been hunting way before all of these products existed and still managed to kill deer.
I have no way of knowing how many unseen deer were spooked down wind.
The biggest benefit is *CONFIDENDCE*.
The more confidence you have the longer you'll stay in the stand and that fact translates into a bigger chance to take a deer.
BTW, I did contact ALL Detergents and they confirmed the use of optical brighteners.
The fact that you make your own stuff gives a measure of enjoyment.
Why fletch/crest/use wraps? Buy arrows ready made.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Dang it !!!!!
Make that CDOFECNCE.....uh...CODIFENCE....I'll get it yet !!!
*CONFIDENCE*.......woohoo


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

CarbonTerry said:


> This is not directed to any particular poster.
> How does anyone know FOR SURE that any particular hunting method or use of scent elimination really works?
> Some will say that they have had deer directly down wind without detection.
> Maybe the wind (where the deer were) was doing something unexpected?
> ...


You are so right..Confidence is what makes you stay in the stand ,get up in the morning...etc..


----------



## salthunter (Jun 6, 2009)

I wash all my hunting clothes in Hunter Specialties,.. I might use 3/4 of a container a year,..buy it on sale at Walmart for a buck,. I must get 70-80 loads a container


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Buy my stuff at Wal-Mart on sale to. I do make my scent killer spray. Make 2 gallons. Last all year


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Kinda depends on your individual scent control methods. 
I use 2 complete changes of clothes per day unless I stay on stand all day.
That'll add up to a lot of loads of clothes if I hunt my usual 60-70 days per season.


----------



## joshhutto (Jan 26, 2010)

am I the only one who thinks my time is worth money? If you are doing a task that takes several hours you have to add that to the equation if you have the ability to actually WORK and make money during that time. I could easily pull a 4 hour shift in the ER (i'm a nurse) and make an extra couple hundred bucks and buy the darn laundry detergent and come out way ahead. I keep on thinking about welding my own ladder stands but the start-up cost and time involved keeps me buying them even though ones I can build will be stronger and quieter (no bolts holding parts together).


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

MOC said:


> I would just pick up a box of baking soda if I were you. It does the same thing as the "hunting" laundry detergent and has no scent or dyes.


Ditto. Baking soda and hanging to dry out in the fresh air does it for me.


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

I have been useing it for years on all of my clothes, underwear, tee shirts... that way every thing in the closet and dreser is sent free. That being said I save the special hunting soap for my outer wear.


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

arm & hammer for me. then hung out to dry.been doing it for years and no problems so far.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

AR&BOW said:


> For all the money people spend on bows, camo and equipment it is funny that people get concerned on an extra $20 for a quality scent eliminating detergent for a whole season.


Or two or three seasons. I'm still on a bottle of scentaway that i bought at the beginning of last season. The bottle i had before it of a different brand lasted two almost three seasons as well.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Hunter Dave said:


> -$900 bow;


Bought used on AT for $475




> -$400 for release, sights, stabilizer, and rest;


Bought used/sale for @$200




> -$120 for dozen arrows;


Yeah




> -$40 for three broad heads;


Bought on eBay for $25




> -Untold $ spent on trailcams, rangefinders, treestands, ATV's, etc., etc.;


Usually purchased while on sale or with rebates, etc etc




> -Being so frugal you make your own laundry detergent, saving $8.........


Saving $8 for same product minus packaging and flashy camo sticker or catchy slogan...




> PRICELESS!!!!!!


More like, 1/2 off PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Atsko from Walmart for $5.


----------



## ACooper1983 (Jun 10, 2005)

well.. to me, its not worth my time, i figure my time is work 75/hr because thats what i make at work with all my benefits etc, so for the hour or 2 i spend screwin around makin this stuff thats a lot of detergent.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

jesseo said:


> Thirded.
> 
> I have always felt that same way about people who drop a grand on a computer, then whine about paying more than 15 bucks for a decent surge protector.


Or the people who complain about $2.75 a gallon gas, but walk into the station to pay and buy a $1.50 20 oz bottle of water.


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice!!! I will have to try this out!!!


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok ,SO you wash all your laundry in Scent free/dye free detergent, & have them stored in a scent free container & you dont put them on till the base of the tree your gonna climb. Its 100+ deg. out your gonna sweat, how quickly do you think your gonna have scent comming off your body ?


I dont wash my hunting clothes any different than any other garment. I do practice good personal hygene & wear clean clothes w/o fuel or food smell on them. But I play the wind & have been Very successful doing so. If you only hunt tree stands this may cause you to not hunt a particular tree on a given day, but thats the breaks you deal with. Me ,Im a ground pounder,im going after the deer Im not one to wait for 8hrs in hopes that one of them might come to me.


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

AR&BOW said:


> For all the money people spend on bows, camo and equipment it is funny that people get concerned on an extra $20 for a quality scent eliminating detergent for a whole season.





MOC said:


> It's not that some of us are cheap or trying to skimp, it's just that there's no added value when you buy the "quality scent eliminating detergent" - it does nothing that arm and hammer doesn't already do.





AR&BOW said:


> A&H may be scent free, but it is not scent eliminating and could thus leave some scent behind. . . . theoretically speaking. It also has UV brighteners so that is out for me.


There's no such thing as "scent eliminating detergent" & it's been proven. That's just a marketing ploy. A&H baking soda doesn't have any UV brighteners.

I agree with MOC 100%.


----------



## TEAM SHARK (Mar 11, 2009)

How much baking soda should one use for washing cloths. Do I need to add anything else?


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

TEAM SHARK said:


> How much baking soda should one use for washing cloths. Do I need to add anything else?


I use 1-2 cups. 3-4 if I really sweated my clothes up during the heat.


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

emmac13 said:


> Atsko from Walmart for $5.


Yep...me, too!

Joe


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 19, 2007)

AR&BOW said:


> For all the money people spend on bows, camo and equipment it is funny that people get concerned on an extra $20 for a quality scent eliminating detergent for a whole season.


Good Post. I agree!


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

Hunter Dave said:


> -$900 bow;
> -$400 for release, sights, stabilizer, and rest;
> -$120 for dozen arrows;
> -$40 for three broad heads;
> ...


I supposed you only eat high priced food while hunting, only use a 600 dollar knife to field dress and oly put premium gas from the closet station in your Hummer. A bow and all the other stuff I have to get from only certain places and pay what they demand, soap I don't.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

wyetterp said:


> There's no such thing as "scent eliminating detergent" & it's been proven. That's just a marketing ploy. A&H baking soda doesn't have any UV brighteners.
> 
> I agree with MOC 100%.


Then call it scent removing soap. Your clothes stink and you wash them to get rid of the stink. I eliminate quit a bit of complaints about my stink by taking a shower.


----------

